# eye discharge



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi all,

I know a certain amount of tearing and drainage is normal in poodles and I wipe fozzie's eyes down periodically with eye wash pads. I've noticed lately that one eye has a whitish discharge that seems to gather overnight and sit inside the eye. Fozzie does periodically rub at his eyes and also rub his face on the floor but it doesn't seem excessive relative to other poodles I have had. 

Is this normal or is it time for a vet visit? And while I'm here, any links to good info on cleaning eyes is welcome, how often etc. I've just done it when I see gunk there, but should I be doing it daily?

thanks

FM


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I usually give them a wipe with a damp cloth during the morning brush and comb. Poppy has been tearing rather a lot from one eye, but I think it was down to a tiny fly caught under the lid. Sophy gets tear staining so I make up a solution of borax substitute, witch hazel and boiled water for her - and use that on Poppy if I have enough.

Discharges can be tricky - is there any inflammation around the eye? Is it tearing up more than the other? If the discharge is very gloopy, or green/yellow, or there is other sign of infection I would see the vet. If it is just a small amount of white matter that has built up over night, I think this is normal - it is what then turns brown and crusty under the eye. I am no expert - just going on my own observations, and the eye discharge I get myself from hay fever!


----------

